# giving away (3) 2008 Honda Rubicons



## huntingstar (Jun 3, 2008)

Attention trap shooters from everywhere! The Great Salt Lake Gun Club in Salt Lake City, Utah will be hosting the first annual Home Free Trap Shoot event on July 25th, 26th and 27th, 2008. The are 8 categories to enter, shoot will be 100 targets at the 25 yard line. There will be over $350,000 in cash and prizes given out. Free lunch to participants, camping available on site. This is going to be a fun filled weekend of competition, skill and luck. Some prizes given for top shooters, remainder of prizes awarded by drawings including 3 Rubicon (4) wheelers, shotguns and a (6) bedroom (3) bath home. Go to http://www.homefreetrapevent.com for more information

Pass this on to anyone who may be interested


----------

